# Mail et confirmation de lecture



## jujuv71 (16 Novembre 2009)

SALUT A TOUS !!!    

Je vous voudrais savoir s'il existe un petit utilitaire pour mail qui permet de confirmer si les mails qu'on envoie ont été lu Je trouve ça bien pratique

Outlook le fait pourquoi pas Mail ???

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses,


@+


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Novembre 2009)

il y a  Avosmac2Notification  http://www.freeware.avosmac.com/


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2009)

bonjour 
question souvent posée
ca s'appelle accusé de reception

et il faut savoir 

*qu'en gros...ca ne sert  à *rien*!

1- en face  selon OS et outils  soit l'AR n'et pas envoyé, soit on peut choisir de ne pas l'envoyer

2-les messages circulent et sont acheminés
 si un message n'arrive PAS  pour raison technique, l'envoyeur est prévenu automatiquement  par un message expliquant pourquoi ( boite pleine , adresse fausse , service HS, blocage pour X raison etc)

3- un message recu voire ouvert ne veut pas dire lu par les yeux du destinataire
( on peut programmer du marquage "lu" automatique)

plus globalement , ce que devient un message recu est du bon vouloir du destinataire

et detail technique
ca double le trafic :envoi + AR

-- le seul bon AR c'est une réponse écrite  par le destinataire


----------



## jujuv71 (17 Novembre 2009)

merci

J'ai aussi trouvé cette commande pour le terminal sur un site :

defaults write com.apple.mail UserHeaders '{"Disposition-Notification-To" = "nom@domaine"; }'

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

J'ai essayé et ça a marché quand j'ai lu le mail que je m'étais envoyé au taf, sur Outlook mais après une autre tentative rien du tout

En fait, ce qui m'interesse, c'est pas l'accusé de réception, mais le fait que je reçoive une notification quand le destinataire lit mon message


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2009)

bien écrire son email pour donner envie de lire et répondre

voire ajouter merci de me répondre
-
car comme déjà dit au dessus  les logiciels  ou winterfaces en ligne performants permettent de marquer automatiquement  un message entrant comme message  lu, et donc sans que le destinataire le lise


----------

